

Learn Lean Startup and Coding Together - dxypher

Hey Everyone,<p>Is anyone interested in learning both Lean Startup techniques and how to code with Ruby on Rails? Would a comprehensive course that taught you how to build a startup while teaching the following be helpful?<p>HTML + CSS
JavaScript &#x2F; jQuery
Ruby on Rails
Deploying your product
Lean Canvas
Validating your idea
Customer Development
UX
Lean Analytics
Gaining early Traction
Growth Hacking<p>Most courses focus on one or the other, either teaching development in a piece meal sort of way or only teaching lean startup concepts such as growth hacking.<p>But I think many people learning to code, ultimately are interested in building a product of their own. Rather than creating a course yourself by patching together online tutorials and books, I think a comprehensive and cohesive online course would be more ideal.<p>What are your thoughts?<p>Thanks very much
======
zeeraza
Not everyone who is learning to code is planning to create their own products.
Even if they do plan for it, they don't get to it.

But yes, a course on a lean startup approach, gaining early traction would be
nice. However, it would make sense if the course creator already has a few
examples to show.

